# onOne Software has free editions of Perfect Layers and Perfect Effects



## donoreo (Apr 9, 2012)

These work with LR.  I have Perfect Layers already.  Perfect Effects are just what it sounds like.  Read more here: http://www.ononesoftware.com/


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Apr 9, 2012)

Thanks for posting that Don!


----------



## donoreo (Apr 9, 2012)

No problem, I like being useful


----------



## Happy Haggis (Apr 10, 2012)

Thanks Don. What do you think of Perfect Layers?


----------



## donoreo (Apr 10, 2012)

I have not used Perfect Layers very much, but it is not bad.  Many people kept other versions of PS around just for those times that you need layers, now you do not have to.  

I do not find I really ever need to.  Now that it is free, give it a try.


----------



## Happy Haggis (Apr 10, 2012)

Thanks Don. I was just curious as I know it got a fair amount of criticism in user reviews I saw.


----------

